# Staghorn Sumac Over-Fertilization



## Myles O'Reilly (Jun 14, 2015)

I stupidly thought it a good idea to give our Staghorn Sumac tree some seaweed fertilzer during April. Not a lot, just a little. We started worrying a few weeks ago when the leaves stopped growing any bigger than the photo attached.. it also seems that there are more of them, just small and dwarf in comparison to other summers. It is also growing more flowers per branch, when it was always two, this year it seems to be trying to grow three per branch. How can I stop our precious tree from dying??


----------



## Pelorus (Jun 14, 2015)

Myles, ole pal ole buddy,
I suggest you transplant your sumac concerns to the forum titled "Nursery"
This here is the cemetery.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jun 14, 2015)

Myles O'Reilly said:


> I stupidly thought it a good idea to give our Staghorn Sumac tree some seaweed fertilzer during April. Not a lot, just a little. We started worrying a few weeks ago when the leaves stopped growing any bigger than the photo attached.. it also seems that there are more of them, just small and dwarf in comparison to other summers. It is also growing more flowers per branch, when it was always two, this year it seems to be trying to grow three per branch. How can I stop our precious tree from dying??


U gotta be kiddin right? Here I can't get them to stop growing! Maybe I need to fertilize them lol


----------

